
Microsoft Teams Is Now Available on Linux – Microsoft Tech Community – 1056267 - ghego1
https://techcommunity.microsoft.com/t5/Microsoft-Teams-Blog/Microsoft-Teams-is-now-available-on-Linux/ba-p/1056267?ranMID=24542&ranEAID=je6NUbpObpQ&ranSiteID=je6NUbpObpQ-FOdkAlSaGW7UCaDXst_SEA&epi=je6NUbpObpQ-FOdkAlSaGW7UCaDXst_SEA&irgwc=1&OCID=AID2000142_aff_7593_1243925&tduid=(ir__mclauvc9qkkftmaukk0sohz3x22xgf0k6hjsa9op00)(7593)(1243925)(je6NUbpObpQ-FOdkAlSaGW7UCaDXst_SEA)()&irclickid=_mclauvc9qkkftmaukk0sohz3x22xgf0k6hjsa9op00
======
ghego1
Although some media seem to suggest that this could be the first step towards
a more broad porting of Office to Linux, at least two factors would suggest
otherwise.

First, Teams is based on Electron, so releasing for Linux is almost trivial.
Second, it would seem that this is a move only to compete with Slack, which
already has a client for Linux (electron based as well).

So while in short this should not get hopes high for those that are waiting
for Office for Linux (myself included), once again it looks like a move of MS
to copycat Slack.

